# Study trip to The Netherlands



## Lasse (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi

My class and I are planning a study trip to The Netherlands, mainly Amsterdam, as emergency medical technicians, but I can’t find any information about who to contact to make this happen, and if it is possible to follow an ambulance at work as an observant and observe the way the students work in school and how the education is in Holland.

We are all emergency medical technician students in Denmark in our class of 19. We hope someone can help us get some information.

Lasse


----------

